# عملية "موكيد" الأسرائيلية لتحطيم قوات الطيران العربية صباح يوم 5 يونيو 1967



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عملية "موكيد" الأسرائيلية لتحطيم قوات الطيران العربية صباح يوم 5 يونيو 1967

*
سواء رضينا ... أم أبينا .... 
عملية "موكيد" الأسرائيلية لتحطيم قوات الطيران العربية صباح يوم 5 يونيو 1967


يجب علينا أن نواجه الحقيقة ... أن الأسرائيليين تمكنوا من تحطيم سلاح الطيران المصري على الأرض وعلى الممرات صباح يوم يونيو 1967 .... 



وكتبت الموضوع التالى باللغة العربية وأضفت له الخرائط التى تشرح ما حدث ، 



الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية الشاملةيــوم 5 يــونيه (حزيران) 1967 "... 

نكسة حرب 1967 ...حرب الأيام الستة



ولكن ذلك لا يكفينى ، ومن أجل ذلك ، أنشر ، مايكشف عنه سلاح الطيران ألسرائيلى من أسرار عن هذه العملية ، .. وخرائطهم ... وتفاصيل وصور سير المعركة "باللغة الأنجليزية " فى موقعهم المعروف ببنك المعلومات عن الشرق الأوسط ، والذى سبق لنا ودخلناه ونشرنا صور منه هنا ، وقد أعدت فى النهاية إضافة الموضوع العربى الذى نشرته ، حتى تتم المقارنة ....

ويكتمل موضوع الضربة الجوية يوم 5 يونيو 1967 والتى أدت فى النهاية الى الموقف العسكرى المشين وبالتالى نكسة حرب 1967 







يحى الشاعر*


​


> [size=×4]*
> الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية الشاملةيــوم 5 يــونيه (حزيران) 1967 "...
> 
> نكسة حرب 1967 ...حرب الأيام الستة
> ...


 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (4 يناير 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ​
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​​
> *​


 

شكرا لكم 

وإن شاء الله سيزداد نشر المواضيع التاريخية العسكرية "الموثقة" عن حرب العبور الخالدة "أكتوبر 1973" وحرب الإستنزاف ونكسة حرب 1967 وطبعا حرب العدوان الثلاثي 1956




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم على المجهود والموضوع قيم


----------



## المهندس عليوة (16 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووررررر على الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## عبد المنتقم (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة دى


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا جدا على الافاده بتلك المعلومات


----------



## مهندس مصر (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا

لعلنا نفيق


----------

